# Deadbeats on Ebay



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know what it is lately but in the past three months I have had a rash of both non-pays and illegal bid retractions on Ebay. This is extremely frustrating because after three calls to Ebay I am not getting any resolution. For those of you that sell on Ebay you understand the time it takes to list and sell items--this isn't easy money! At any rate I thought I would help some others who may want to update their 'blocked bidders' list with these hapless individuals who fail to understand that when you place a bid at ANY auction it is a legal and binding contract to purchase.

And the winners are: 666cheve, buyquickbesmart, crusty_schwinn, littleofthisnthat, harleyman011 (particularly obnoxious), and finally 88rx7.

To all of those who I have dealt with I appreciate your business and strive to make every transaction a good one 'but some people you just can't reach"! 

v/r Shawn


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update.  I was familiar with one already.  I don't know if it's the bad economy or what but not only are there more bad buyers there is also a rash of really bad misrepresentations.  I was tempted to buy a really nice prewar Stingray.


----------



## Harvie (Oct 22, 2011)

You do realize if someone reports you to ebay they will suspend you for listing ebay names outside their venue for ANY reason? 

It is a 100% suspendable/flat kick you out offense....listed in the user agreement.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 22, 2011)

Harvie, have you had experience with this situation? 
I appreciate the heads up and letting us know about the deadbeat bidders...Epay is doing nothing about the games these bidders are playing and banning them from bidding and getting the word out is our only defense...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Harvie said:


> You do realize if someone reports you to ebay they will suspend you for listing ebay names outside their venue for ANY reason?
> 
> It is a 100% suspendable/flat kick you out offense....listed in the user agreement.




I just re-read the user policy in depth. Actually the only part in there that it may be construed that I violated was the part about "harvesting personal information" which I did not do. The part you may be referring to is where it says something to the effect of posting defamatory or libelous info while using the Ebay site of which I did not do--this is factual info that I can support BESIDES the fact that I don't think Ebay owns Scott's site--please tell me it ain't so! I would like to know exactly what para you are referring to. Going back to the user agreement it says that a buyer will pay for an item they bid on with a few exceptions. I have at least six or seven buyers that have clearly violated this rule and have not been kicked off Ebay yet which leads me to your assertion that it "is a 100% suspendable/flat kick you out offense". No where I saw in the user agreement does it say for any offense what the consequences will be. Maybe I read one different than what you read. The bottom line is there are some folks out there that have no business participating in an auction when they either don't have the means to follow through or the integrity to stand behind their bid. Yea I dimed them out because I'm sick and tired of deadbeats. To the other 99% that I have dealt with it has been, for the most part, a pleasure. v/r Shawn


----------



## Harvie (Oct 22, 2011)

In 2006-07 There was a blog where pawnshop owners would post the names of Ebay users who were deadbeats in any way, no pay, shill bidders, outright scammers. Ebay had the attack dog attorneys threaten to sue each and every pawnshop that contributed to the site if it was not taken down and then started to suspend those using the same user names.. for violatioin of the users agreement "posting ebay user names outside Ebay"....

Do what you wish, you have been informed, it just takes one email with a link to this to ebay, for them to start...


naw I don't have any "expirence with it". 

now suggesting "bumbs" thru PMs with a master list kept "off Line" and they could not tell their user names were being used...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up but I think I'll let it ride for now. I do like the idea of sharing these names through PM. Maybe it would save us sellers some grief. v/r Shawn


----------

